# Lance Armstrong winning $1million prize at the Thrift Drug Triple Crown in 93'



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Here are three races Lance won back in 1993 during his first full year as a pro. This was earlier in the year before he won the World Championships

1) LEG 1- Lance Armstrong winning $1million 93' Triple Crown -The Thrift Drug Classic Pittsburg - YouTube

2) LEG 2- Lance Armstrong winning $1million 93' Triple Crown- K Mart W. Virginia Classic - YouTube

3) LEG 3- Lance Armstrong winning $1million 93' Triple Crown- CoreState USPRO Nat Champ Philadelphia - YouTube


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

cool vids, thanks.


----------



## Keski (Sep 25, 2004)

Thank you. Thank you very much. I remember the getting the issue of Velonews with this on the cover. Those were the days.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

How long until new posts drive this into that "other" subforum?


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Kenacycle said:


> Here are three races Lance won back in 1993 during his first full year as a pro. This was earlier in the year before he won the World Championships
> 
> 1) LEG 1- Lance Armstrong winning $1million 93' Triple Crown -The Thrift Drug Classic Pittsburg - YouTube
> 
> ...


Cool thanks. More fodder for the trainer rides and the rain moves in on SF.


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks!

Whatever happened to Bart Bowen?


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

Kenacycle said:


> Here are three races Lance won back in 1993 during his first full year as a pro. This was earlier in the year before he won the World Championships
> 
> 1) LEG 1- Lance Armstrong winning $1million 93' Triple Crown -The Thrift Drug Classic Pittsburg - YouTube
> 
> ...


great stuff. thanks for sharing. 
This is the first time I saw a reporter embedded into peloton. Why don't they do it more often? Put Ventura or Andreu or better yet Bob Roll on a bike and make them talk to the back of the pack riders.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

Is this the bought races thread? 

My favorite is Vino buying LBL










At least Vino shared his winnings with his teamates


----------



## dwc032 (Feb 1, 2011)

moonmoth said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Whatever happened to Bart Bowen?


He lives in Bend, Oregon and owns Rebound Sports Performance. I have done a couple cycling camps with him. Really nice guy!

About Powered by Bowen | PoweredbyBowen


----------



## roadie92 (Jan 21, 2008)

Epic! Thanks for posting.


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

Doctor Falsetti said:


> Is this the bought races thread?
> 
> My favorite is Vino buying LBL
> 
> At least Vino shared his winnings with his teamates


Interesting. I'd never heard this before. _The Daily Peleton_ reports that he did share with his teammates:

Daily Peloton - Pro Cycling News

And according to CN, the DS of the Coors Light team denies that the race was bought:

www.cyclingnews.com - the world centre of cycling

I wouldn't necessarily expect him to admit it, though. Who's the source on this?


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

harlond said:


> Interesting. I'd never heard this before. _The Daily Peleton_ reports that he did share with his teammates:
> 
> Daily Peloton - Pro Cycling News
> 
> ...


Funny, Len doesn't even remember who his team leader was that day. He was not in the room for the deal. 

Stephen Swart was Coors' top placed rider and the one Armstrong saw as the biggest threat. Understandable as not only was he strong but Coors was the strongest team in the race as most of the best Motorola guys were in Europe for the Giro. Lance was afraid they could blow apart the race as it was 5 days. Swart was approached to discuss a deal with the riders. The DS was never there. They were offered $50,000 if they did not ride against Lance. After the triple Crown the money was paid to one rider who split it with the team who were at WV. Roy Knickman confirmed Swart's account and confirmed the riders were paid. To be fair the guy who drove the deal was not Lance but a "Seasoned Pro", Likely Yates. 

Armstrong did not split the Triple crown purse with his teammates in the normal way. He took care of the teammates who rode super hard to protect his lead at WV as that was the race that he was in the most trouble, the rest saw a much smaller amount. The Coors guys likely made more.


----------



## philbennett (Jan 20, 2012)

There is of course a bit of irony in the event name....


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

How much cooler was racing the the early 90's? Lance Armstrong, race favorite, goes on a 100 mile breakaway? Compare that to the domestic pro races now, where the strongest team TTTs to the point where their strongest rider can do the most damage. No wonder theres no money in domestic racing anymore.


----------



## MarkZeus (Jun 12, 2008)

I enjoyed the video, what a classic!!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## mjpainter (Jan 23, 2012)

Neat thanks


----------



## mjpainter (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Pretty cool.. I was too young to appreciate cycling back then but I enjoy the look back! 

However... how the hell were saddles comfortable like that??!!


----------



## acg (Feb 13, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Andy STi (Sep 13, 2009)

ZoSoSwiM said:


> However... how the hell were saddles comfortable like that??!!


The Turbo, Rolls, and Concor. All great saddles. The Flight may have been around then too.


----------



## adam_mac84 (Sep 22, 2010)

those crazy drop bars that curl back toward the HT are awesome
!!!

The bikes look huge too!!!


----------



## OHroadie (Jul 12, 2010)

Where are those million dollar American based road races now? It almost seems like road racing had more clout back in those days. I really enjoyed those thank you for sharing.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

OHroadie said:


> Where are those million dollar American based road races now? It almost seems like road racing had more clout back in those days. I really enjoyed those thank you for sharing.


No Million $ but lots of people in CO. 










Long term stability is key


----------



## peabody (Oct 17, 2005)

i cant believe the difference in leg size/muscularity from then till his tdf days


----------



## orlin03 (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks! Great quote: "It's definitely the highlight of my career, and my life".

As a resident of Philly, I hope every year that we will one day again see the premier teams and big names come to the race and duke it out.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

OHroadie said:


> Where are those million dollar American based road races now? It almost seems like road racing had more clout back in those days. I really enjoyed those thank you for sharing.


Early to mid nineties US scene was still benefiting from the Lemond effect, IMO. That coupled with the new kid on the block in Armstrong and the continuation of 7-11 through Motorola was a powerful draw.


----------

